# Mesquite Rolling pin experience needed



## Mike R (Jan 3, 2015)

I am wanting to turn some green Mesquite rolling pins, but I an concerned about splitting and checking as it dries. If any one has any experience with this I would greatly appreciate some Ideas.

Also how long is the drying time approximately?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## David Hill (Jan 4, 2015)

Mike,
I use Mesquite a lot. It's one of the few- if not only wood that doesn't matter if it's turned green or dry. I don't worry about whether dry or not. Don't 'member if I've posted any of my pins on this site-- can search my pics.
Bottom line---- turn it!
Oh, and I finish mine with mineral oil.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2015)

Mesquite is the most, or one of the most (depending on where you read) stable species on the planet. The % of radial and tangential shrinkage are very close to one another with mesquite which makes it dry without hardly any checking. The further these two number are apart the more degrade during drying will occur, such as in oak etc. You can't go wrong using mesquite for practically any application including cutting boards and rolling pins.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2015)

I haven't weighed i because I don't turn, but mesquite is one of the most stable woods you'll ever run across. It's a pleasure to work with as well, my favorite wood! Be sure to post pics of your finished work. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike R (Jan 4, 2015)

*Thanks for the replies I have one turned now just waiting for it to dry.*


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 5, 2015)

Just curious since you all are mesquite guys, why does mesquite cost so much more it seems over other domestic hardwoods? Of course it's not local for me but just seems when I see it for sale it's pretty steep. Didn't know if it takes forever to get big or what exactly.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 5, 2015)

Joseph, transportation is it. Costs so much to send it allll the way from big old Texas to way up yonder to Kentucky....did I say that "BS.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 5, 2015)

Market demand. It's a niche market but those that work with skeet love it and will pay to get it. Also, much like bois d' arc, mesquite is a PITA to harvest. Most small scale guys that harvest it for money will not do it for the same profit harvesting firewood. Until you have harvested mesquite and especially bois d' arc you can't appreciate what a fight it is especially bois d' arc. It's like a living thing that fights you back as you're taking it down, low-hanging limb by low-hanging limb. Mesquite is often the same. Even small mesquite trees can kicj your ass if you aren't careful because the branches and trunks grow at odd and crooked angles, and the wood is so heavy, you have to take your time and be very careful taking them down. And of course the meat smoking industry and sauces industry both of which are huge keep demand high. 

I used to sell skeet by the pallet (Still get requests for it because I have it listed on my site) but I stopped simply because I got tired of fighting the damn things.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 5, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Joseph, transportation is it. Costs so much to send it allll the way from big old Texas to way up yonder to Kentucky....did I say that "BS.



Oh i know shipping kills any good prices usually, but have looked online at prices and usually at least $7 bf or higher, and bowl blanks I've seen cheapest being like $25 plus shipping then usually like $80 for a blank plus shipping. I assumed it was either a pain cutting or just didn't get very big in size. Sounds like it's like live edge wood, looks prettier than average regular domestic wood but doesn't grow in the rainforest but gets rainforest prices haha.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 5, 2015)

Over course i was being a little overzealous in the rainforest category haha. This one guy i know was hauling a car through texas so i was looking around for some but ran out of time before i could find any close by. I've only been to Texas once and that was for work and i flew so couldn't bring any wood back. Need to take a trip out west and gather a bunch of stuff up on the trip.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 5, 2015)

That should be a nice trip Joseph. Go through Whittman Arizona and shake up Shadetree Joe. He might put you on to some.


----------

